# Just a quick thought regarding this part of the forum



## thetruth (Jun 13, 2007)

People shouldn't get cranky when Dillman's name comes up reatedly in this part of the forum.  Kyusho jitsu is the name he coined for his own pressure point fighting.  The Chinese, Okinawans and Japanese do not use the term kyusho to refer to pressure points as it actually translates as referring to vital points(eyes, throat etc).  

This doesn't mean that other topics can't be discussed here but everyone who reads the title would think of Dillman and his affiliates including those from traditional arts that utilise pressure points.

Just a thought
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## turbo1975 (Jul 18, 2007)

This forum section should be renamed to something like:  Pressure Point Application.  Many arts deal with pressure points as a focus:  Dim Mak, Kyusho jitsu, Ryu Te, Dian xue to name a few.

But most arts use them in their application.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm game to an expansion covering JMA pressure point arts....just need a list of em, and some description text.


----------



## thetruth (Jul 19, 2007)

The thing is I don't think it would be possible to discuss Japanese/Okinawan arts that utilise pressure points in the same way people discuss DKI etc as they don't use the descriptions the DKI types, do they just do their kata and the self defense which does untilise pressure points simply works. It isn't a stomach this and a large intestine that so any JMA discussions would take place in the other forums I guess
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## turbo1975 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sam, are you saying this section should be devoted only to DKI martial artist?  Kyusho jitsu is originally a DKI name.

I think this section should be gerernalized because...

1.  Many style use the TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) designators for points.
2.  They can reference TCM books and charts for reference if they don't know what a point is called.


----------



## thetruth (Jul 20, 2007)

No traditional japanese or okinawan styles still taught as they were originally refer to tcm points but people can discuss whatever they want in here.  Perhaps the forum should be renamed pressure points rather than kyusho jitsu

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

